# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Looking for No Clip Hack on MoP.

## Rupson

I need to pass throug the doors in Guo-Lai ruins.

I searched almost everywhere but i couldn't find anyone.

Any suggest ?

----------


## Terrassen

The fly mode of O-hack.

----------


## Clotic

> The fly mode of O-hack.


O hack got removed for some weird reason the publisher don't wanna tell us about :d

----------


## Wilbo007

Noclip is flying and anti- collision right, but since an update only WMO and M2 anti collision is possible, going underground causes a disconnect. The doors in the Guo-Lai ruins are M2 so, there is no free public anti-M2 collision but if you're looking for one check out WoWPlus.

----------


## redev1

google mmolazy / erus

----------


## Jaladhjin

I don't believe Erus is free either..if it were up to me I'd go for WoW-Plus.net




> O hack got removed for some weird reason the publisher don't wanna tell us about :d


My theory is this project went the way of anything & everything free..

If you aren't making money off it..someone will..& I saw talk of some people tried to make money off OHack specifically calling it their own..

People today think..why should I spend time & effort on something & get nothing..bug reports..complaints..accusations of malicious software..

One day someone will find a way to charge for the sun..the actual sun..you wait..it'll happen..

Cities will tax the time you spend driving because you're wearing on their roads..

Anything free is an opportunity these days ;-)

Oh sorry..so sorry..SORRY my time isn't spend coding for you..that's the usual defense..valid as it may be & it certainly is..

----------


## alucard1

use lag7, you can find it somewhere on these forums if you search, just set it to 8 seconds.

Get on your mount, hit hotkey when you're about to fly into the halls, you will be able to fly all the wya to the doors and they wont be spawned and you can just pass through them.

----------

